# 1st DA Polisher-2 budget kits. Which one should i get?



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

EDIT: I narrow it down to 2 possible kits. I posted the kits im considering in second page ( direct link here ). If you can, check it out and help me decide  Thanks!

Hi,
Im thinking of getting my first da polisher. My plan right now is to improve my car paint and give it a good shine (some swirl marks, not severe) and 2 other family member cars, one has a good amount of swirls.

I was looking into the kingbarney polisher set on ebay, which has a 710w motor and quite a good amount of accessories and pads, and i have gotten some opinions on it here on the forum which are pretty much all positive (thank you for the help :thumb: ).
However, now i found a store that has a kit with a machine that is about the same as the das6 pro, or at least seems like it, and a kit for slightly more and im a bit confused.

Here are the kits:

1 - Kit 1 - 
Kingbarney polisher 710w (4 orange pads(150&180mm),6x 180mm white pads, 2x 150mm black pads, 2x wool pads)
Polishing compounds bought separately/extra cost.

2- kit 2 -
Ez-polisher 880w (this seems like a das6 pro copy/variation)
1x orange, 1x white, 1x black 5.5 pads
Included compounds - Menzerna FG400 250ml, Menzerna PF2400 250ml, Menzerna SF4500 250ml

The kit 2 is slightly more expensive than the kingbarney one, even after adding the compounds to list,but it is supposedly a better machine and it has manzerna products, which i have read good things about.

_So essentially this is a question of_ : do i save a bit and get a less powerful machine but with more accessories/pads, or invest a bit more already for a more powerful machine from the start and invest in more pads later(i dont know if these 3 would be enough =/ Need to research a bit more on pad usage).

Which option would you go for?:buffer:

Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Heard some good reviews about the King barney machine. I too have been looking at a new DA. I used a porter cable for years which lasted me well but it finally gave up. Now I plan to buy a nice machine with 240v. The PC was 110v so had to drag out the big yellow transformer every time lol. The point I'm trying to make is that I purchased it with a "kit" of pads and compounds etc but the pads were very poor so ended up having to spend extra to buy new pads and polish for it anyway. That's not to say the pads etc in these kits are sub standard. Menzerna are good products as I've used them in the past too. I've been looking at numerous kits but I think I will just plump for the das6pro from CYC using the group buy discount code and then Taylor my pads and compounds to my own spec. 
We have hard paint cars (bmw and vw). So I will get products that specialise in this. Again it will only be used occasionally so don't wish to splash out as such but I think you can't go wrong with the das6 pro if starting out. 
Just my 2pence worth but hope it helps .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

wd40 said:


> Heard some good reviews about the King barney machine. I too have been looking at a new DA. I used a porter cable for years which lasted me well but it finally gave up. Now I plan to buy a nice machine with 240v. The PC was 110v so had to drag out the big yellow transformer every time lol. The point I'm trying to make is that I purchased it with a "kit" of pads and compounds etc but the pads were very poor so ended up having to spend extra to buy new pads and polish for it anyway. That's not to say the pads etc in these kits are sub standard. Menzerna are good products as I've used them in the past too. I've been looking at numerous kits but I think I will just plump for the das6pro from CYC using the group buy discount code and then Taylor my pads and compounds to my own spec.
> We have hard paint cars (bmw and vw). So I will get products that specialise in this. Again it will only be used occasionally so don't wish to splash out as such but I think you can't go wrong with the das6 pro if starting out.
> Just my 2pence worth but hope it helps .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It does help Im also thinking that if im investing in something in a kit, might as well be one with decent pads.
I don't know about the quality of the pads on the ez-polisher, only read on the king barney one that the pads are ok, not great, but ok. 
The das6 pro is well recommended from what i have seen - although i don't know if the EZ-Polisher is a original rebrand or just a copy made somewhere - i would probably still need to invest in different size pads for my first cut/polish right? Or the 5.5" size would be enough? I usually see videos where they change the sizes for different size areas, which makes sense, but i don't and probably won't have the amount of pads available as this is a once in a while use.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

You can put good pads and polish on a cheap machine and still get a good result, but you can't put cheap pads on an expensive machine and do the same. If you were to put the same pads and polish on a £55 Argos DA and a £400 Rupes it would be like driving a Lada and a Bentley, they would both get you to where you were going, but in a very different way and at a very different speed. Go for quality pads and polish even if it means budgeting on the machine.

Don't know what your budget is but have a look at the new kits on Slims Detailing, very cheap polisher teamed up with a variety of quality pad/polish kits.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks! I see your point and it makes sense. I should probably go with the option that either brings better pads or that leaves me with some budget to get some more or better ones.

By the way, i think i found out what the 3 pads come with the ez-polisher/das6 pro clone are. They are flexipad pro-classic pads. Are they good? im looking them up now and people seem to say they are ok.

My budget is around 160€( which would be -125£, 130£ would still be ok i guess), which is not a lot unfortunately and im trying to include the polishes on here also, which makes things a bit more difficult and i might have to rethink it and maybe stretch it a bit, but never more than 200€. I looked up slim details and they have interesting packs, but then adding shipping and converting to my currency some end up going out of my budget sadly

Edit: I was searching and noticed that the power of the ez-polisher in the kit i was looking at isn't a das6 pro clone but probably a das6 pro plus, since they both have 880w motor. Don't know if that would make a difference here or not.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Take a look at the machines at Slims, they have some canny deals.

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk

Cheers


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks!
I have been looking in slimdetails and cyc and they have nice kits, but once i add shipping and convert the currency (im not in the UK, so i have to convert to €) and it always ends up going over budget.

Anyone has any experience with the flexipads brand of pads? Those are the ones included in kit 2(the with the das 6 pro plus clone) and i was wondering if they are better than the ones on kingbarney.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Slims detailing do a duren dual action polisher, £85 including 6 pads, I bought one and love it, I would imagine that the duren even with shipping would be within your budget 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked up the £55 Argos one with the same price again in good backing plates & pads. Can't fault it and comes with a 2 year warranty also.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions!:thumb:
I had actually looked up the duren kit on slims detailing shop before, since it also seems like a well recommended machine as an alternative to the das6, although the duren kit is out of stock right now. 
After adding shipping and convert it, it goes to about the same price as the kingbarney one(10€ more, not really much) and it comes at about 130€ or 100£. Dont know which one would be the better option of the two to be honest

EDIT : Just noticed that the throw on the polisher of the kit2, although it has 880w motor, it's a 8mm throw and so its not exactly a rebranded das6 pro plus like i thought. Probably similar to the das6 pro. (edited to correct some spelling mistakes)


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

alex30 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions!:thumb:
> I had actually looked up the duren kit on slims detailing shop before, since it also seems like a well recommended machine as an alternative to the das6, although the duren kit is out of stock right now.
> After adding shipping and convert it, it goes to about the same price as the kingbarney one(10€ more, not really much) and it comes at about 130€ or 100£. Dont know which one would be the better option of the two to be honest
> 
> EDIT : Just noticed that the polisher on the kit throw, although it has 880w motor, it has a 8mm throw and so its not exactly a rebashed das6 pro plus like i thought. Probably similar to the das6 pro.


Hey bud - we're waiting on news from Duren today on when we get our next container of polishers. They are flying at the moment those ones. I'll put an update on here when I know more 

Matt.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Slim's said:


> Hey bud - we're waiting on news from Duren today on when we get our next container of polishers. They are flying at the moment those ones. I'll put an update on here when I know more
> 
> Matt.


Thank you! It's a good deal and for those from the uk or that qualify for free shipping or lower shipping, it's pretty much a no-brainer! And even in countries that have naturally higher shipping costs, it can still be a good deal. Im still looking at the options and keeping this one in mind.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay, after looking around, doing some math and convert currencies, i narrow down two kits and i would like to get your opinions what would be the best choice.

-- Kit 1 (this is the one i mentioned in my first post) ---

Ez-polisher 880w (I can't tell what rebranded machine this is, the specs seem similar to one that chemical sells called NO SWIRLS! HP V2 from the brand Kraus )
1x orange, 1x white, 1x black 5.5 flexipad pads
Included compounds - Menzerna FG400 250ml, Menzerna PF2400 250ml, Menzerna SF4500 250ml
Valet Pro blue clay bar
3M Performance Finish Synthetic Wax

-- Kit 2 --

Duren polisher kit 600w(the one mentioned here before)
Soft Black Polishing Pad x2
Medium Orange Polishing Pad x2
Hard White Compounding Pad x2
Valet Pro blue clay bar
chemical guys sample kit (since it comes with a lot of different compounds and it will be first time, i thought it would be good to have different choices)
chemical guys xxx hardcore wax or Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste
Sealant

*Both kits, after shipping and convert currency, come at about the same price.*
Looking at specs, the machine on kit 1 is more powerful but there isn't as much feedback on it as the duren has in here. The mazerna products from what i read are good and its bigger bottles, but on kit 2, altough the bottles are smaller, i would have a wider selection of compounds. So, im not sure which one to pick.
Also, the wax have different brands on each kit because it was what i could find that seemed decent and that would keep the prices at about the same price. Still, im not sure about wax or sealant because the sealant apparently lasts longer, so i might reconsider that part but try to keep the price about the same.

*Which kit would you advice? *

Thank you and a good sunday for all of you!


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

A few days later and i still haven't made up my mind between the kits on my last post/above :wall: 
I have been leaning a bit more towards the kit 1 one, because the machine is more powerful (although i don't have much feedback on it) and the products are in bigger quantities. However, it only brings those 3 pads, which are probably enough but its always nice to have extra.
Im not considering the king barney as much because i dont know how it would work in terms of warranty and if the pads are good enough for a few jobs. I plan on buying more pads, but not right now.

I would still like to read your opinions on which kit seems like a better pick to you


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Would you mind telling me where you seen these deals depending on the price they sound great. 

More power, more products are always good but as the great and wise Junkmans says "technique trumps product everytime" so getting a good cutting polish and a finishing polish a couple each of the main pads in different sizes and a good backing pad could well do better.

I am in similar place to you really want to get myself one as well, I have some ultimate compound already so thinking of just getting some good pads and backing plate and go from there, but the bigger the pile of car parts/tools/detailing goodies the better as well haha


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

jebus said:


> Would you mind telling me where you seen these deals depending on the price they sound great.
> 
> More power, more products are always good but as the great and wise Junkmans says "technique trumps product everytime" so getting a good cutting polish and a finishing polish a couple each of the main pads in different sizes and a good backing pad could well do better.
> 
> I am in similar place to you really want to get myself one as well, I have some ultimate compound already so thinking of just getting some good pads and backing plate and go from there, but the bigger the pile of car parts/tools/detailing goodies the better as well haha


I wasn't sure about the rules on mentioning some stores, so i sent you a pm.
I also seen the junkman videos (twice actually ahah) and they are good stuff. I do believe him and pictures/videos we can find do show that. We can be using the best products, but if we don't apply them properly they won't work well and the results won't be good. So, i am keep that in mind.
My biggest doubt is really on the machine and the pads included, if they are good or not and if i would notice the difference in power on the machines or benefit/lose because of it (again, its my first machine and i don't know anyone else that has one sadly )


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

jebus said:


> as the great and wise Junkmans says "technique trumps product everytime"


I respect the man for the way he cuts through all the marketing BS and tells it like it is but that is a steaming pile of equine excrement. The best technique in the world will not make a poor (or more likely an inappropriately selected) product magically work better. Poor technique using a good product will produce a poor result, good technique using a poor product will produce a poor result, only good technique and a good (or the right) product will produce a good result. Give Gordon Ramsey a piece of mouldy bread and you are going to get a crap sandwhich.


----------



## minty19 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi alex, I would like to know where you got these kits from? I can't see any pm as I am a noob!


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mcpx said:


> I respect the man for the way he cuts through all the marketing BS and tells it like it is but that is a steaming pile of equine excrement. The best technique in the world will not make a poor (or more likely an inappropriately selected) product magically work better. Poor technique using a good product will produce a poor result, good technique using a poor product will produce a poor result, only good technique and a good (or the right) product will produce a good result. Give Gordon Ramsey a piece of mouldy bread and you are going to get a crap sandwhich.


I get your point. I get both points actually. When i was watching his videos or when i read online, i take that part as we should know how to use and apply the product, focusing on that but still use a good product. I might get a 100$ product, but if i don't use the machine/techniques/application correctly, it still won't work as it should and get bad results. That's how i saw it anyways.
There are a lot of reviews that show that some products do work better than others, so the quality of the product is still relevant.


----------

